# Asus P5LD2-SE Motherboard RAM questions



## JonPcTech (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello I would like to know if my motherboard supports 4gb ram with 2x 2gb sticks. Would be grateful if someone can confirm this for me. Currently on very limited budget and can't afford to buy 4x 1gb sticks.

Motherboard link: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5LD2 SE

Currently Has 3gb ram set in dual channel mode ( 1x 2gb and 1x 1gb sticks) and is working fine but I really wanna push this old pc to the limit. 


Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Jon, welcome to TSF

Yes, it supports 2x2gb using dual channel to give the maximum 4gb.

Run the Crucial Memory Advisor to see which 667MHz-DDR2 sticks are fully compatible with your motherboard.

You'll probably find that upgrading from 3 to 4gb will have very little effect on the computer's performance.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jon...why don't you psot your specs...someone who knows (not me ;.) ) might advise on updating something else...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

There is really nothing stopping you from adding memory, however I doubt you will see any change in performance. Your 32 bit operating system is only able to address around 3GB of memory.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

P5LD2 SE - 4GB, DDR2 667/533/400
As noted above, going to 4GB will not little, if any, any performance increase. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB.


----------



## JonPcTech (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello and thank you all for the fast replies. Sorry for not posting the full system specs.

Quick run down of the system:

CPU is a Pentium D 945 3.4gh (dual core, 64 bit).
GPU Gainward GTS 250 1gb ram
3GB DDR2 400
Hitachi 300gb HDD
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

Despite being an old system (especially the cpu) I still find it very good for gaming. Was hoping the extra 1gb would help a bit.

Thanks again for your help. Cheers


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the pentium D is your achilles heel and more ram would be wasted


----------



## sonicbuster (Jan 26, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind - with your current setup of 3 GB, only 2 GB is operating in dual channel mode. Go to 4 GB and all the memory will operate in dual channel mode. You will get better performance, but it might not be an earth shattering improvement.


----------

